#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

*                                                                                                                    ϡ        ()                                                                     ѡ             .
                                  .
                   : 
              "" (heavy)      "API"      20-10   " "extra-heavy   
(ultra-heavy)    "API"    10   [1]                10,000  (cP).           ѡ       ʡ     ء                 .            ɡ                        .   1           .* 


*      .                        (C/H)              .          (    2         3            40%   [2]
* * 1*  *         .*


*                    ͡               ɡ     ǡ               [3].*



*        1000 .     ,       ,   91     21   11           2.064            297   [3].       [4]           434         0.135* 


*                .                    .               ̡      ϡ     50%        952   [4]. 
          ( 98%)                   [5]     2.027    0.13   1.182   0.22.        ʡ              .         (Orinoco Belt)             55 .              1-2.5                .             500    ѡ            .

*




.(1)Center of Energy. What are oil sands and heavy oils?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], 2005
[2]- Neff, J. M. Environmental Challenges of Heavy Crude Oils-Part 1: Production and Upgrading. Presented at PERF Meeting, Calgary, Alberta, Canada, 1 April
[3]- World Energy Council. WEC Survey of Energy Resources 2004. Elsevier B.V., Amsterdam, The Netherlands.
[4]- eyer, R. F. and E. D. Attanasi. Heavy Oil and Natural Bitumen-Strategic Petroleum Resources. US Geological Survey, Fact Sheet 70-03, Reston, VA, USA.,
[5]- Mommer, B. The Value of Extra-Heavy Crude Oil from the Orinoco Belt. Middle East Economic Survey, Vol. 47/11, 15 March 2004
(6) *          (    .  .   .  
*See More:

----------

